# Just Bought a 1981 Lotus Eclair...



## HARPO (May 30, 2018)

Well, this bike has to be one of the cleanest I've ever bought on Craigslist. The person I bought it from got it an an estate sale, and he said that this was pretty much the condition it was in. All he did, he said, was wipe it down! Lucky me it was my size frame.

I took my usual quick photos just as a record as I do when I bring a bike home. Tomorrow I'll do my usual polishing and waxing, and if it doesn't rain, a quick ride.

Let me know what you guys think! So far I'm thrilled...


----------



## HARPO (May 30, 2018)

A few more...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 30, 2018)

Very nice photoset.
you need to spend some time on this website - http://www.vintagelotusbicycles.com/
and maybe this one - http://bikeretrogrouch.blogspot.com/2014/01/classic-tubes-tange-and-ishiwata.html


Shimano 600 is a sweetheart, especially the FD - my favorite FD of all time.
they designed lift into the cage, which makes them work extremely well with a cyclotouriste triple
The long cage RD you have there is also fairly rare and desirable - every bit as good as a Campy Rally.  
In the Shimano line-up, 600 became Ultegra.


----------



## HARPO (May 30, 2018)

I actually have a new Shimano 600 Arabesque FD still in the box I bought years ago, along with new 600 brake levers and hoods. Hmmm...time to go through my "new" parts container that I haven't been in in a while.:eek:

Oh, I took the bike for a spin just up and down the block to see how it felt. Besides needing to raise the saddle, it felt very smooth! And to think I hesitated on buying it. 

@bulldog1935 thanks for the links!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 31, 2018)

HARPO said:


> View attachment 816448 ]




just noticed something in addition to my chosen FD your Lotus shares with my '74 International - they were originally sold by the same bike shop





since you have such a good shot of the graphic, you might want to update this thread - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bicycle-shop-stickers.127044/#post-852927
the bike shop, Landry's, has been in business since 1922.


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2018)

@bulldog1935  I just posted it. 
And what are the odds that the bikes we have wound up in Texas and Long Island that were purchased in Mass.?! Crazy! Small world and getting smaller...


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2018)

And some more before shots...


----------



## HARPO (May 31, 2018)

Am I one of the only ones who shoots his bikes NOT in front of a white garage door? Of course I have one, but I like a bit of "texture" in my photos. Art Director in me, I guess... I know @bulldog1935  doesn't either.


----------



## harpon (Jun 1, 2018)

HARPO said:


> Am I one of the only ones who shoots his bikes NOT in front of a white garage door? Of course I have one, but I like a bit of "texture" in my photos. Art Director in me, I guess... I know @bulldog1935  doesn't either.



nope.









Yeah that original issue Shimano 600 arabesque-  NICE!  I remember when it first came out


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2018)

I just noticed something missing from the bike...water bottle mounts!!! What the heck were they thinking back then?? I'm not attaching an after-market cage on this beautiful paint (even if I put something under it), so this bike will be relegated to shorter rides.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 1, 2018)

HARPO said:


> I just noticed something missing from the bike...water bottle mounts!!! What the heck were they thinking back then?? I'm not attaching an after-market cage on this beautiful paint (even if I put something under it), so this bike will be relegated to shorter rides.



No bikes came with bottle cage bosses before 1980.
Here are a few choices - I've tried several, and listed these in order of decreasing trickness

My favorite on two bikes, King Cage universal support bolts - look down page
these are stainless hose clamps with a welded stud and aircraft nut - they work much better than the old TA alloy band clamps (or the new VO nickel-plated version of the same),
plus they let you use any bottle cage.
I lined them with strips cut from leftover leather handlebar wrap, but you could also use helicopter tape.




same thing on my '57 Lenton with cooler Nitto cages




Klickfix bottle cage mounts-
- plus, how can you not buy from VeloFred?
very secure, any bottle cage, and come with good rubber pads to protect your frame



my '92 Viner Pro CX didn't come with bosses for anything, not even brake bolt holes, and I got really creative at hanging stuff on it.




moving down the desirability list, Elite VIP straps aren't very secure, but inexpensive and won't mark your frame.




these match the period, but that's the only good thing about them - VO cage straps, which copy the old TA style.
They only fit a few bottle cages which have long tabs, which VO doesn't sell - but will fit Zefal and these Novarra
worst thing, they rusted after 2 years




there are some other options out there, Minoura, etc

I have one of these, not in use, which will probably fit the rails on your kashimax perfectly - it's to hang two water bottle cages behind your saddle - yours if you want it?


----------



## harpon (Jun 1, 2018)

I got a red aluminum handlebar mount cage from China for 2 dollars or something on ebay a couple years back.  Don't have a picture.I was going to try to turn a 16 oz aluminum bottle into an extra light fuel tank for a China Girl motorized build, but changed my mind, and now as you can see- I'm more into electrics.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-C...260745?hash=item33ebbb6c09:g:JOwAAOSwU8hY7c1k

This might be more practical-

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Aluminum-Alloy-Bike-Bicycle-Cycling-Drink-Water-Bottle-Holder-Rack-Cages/332663861052?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52475&meid=9a9b250407744f13a74acdee8aba3bbb&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=222998260745&itm=332663861052&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

 When I started cycling, handlebar cages were just giving way to frame cages, and my first varsity had the cage on the seat tube cause I  just didn't know any better.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 2, 2018)

correct (right up to the part about equating varsity with cycling or being able to make educated choices)




A simple, smart bottle-shaped handlebar/stem bag solves many problems - have one of these on each bike - one example
Great for automatic drop of keys, wallet and cellphone




but they also very nicely fit a water bottle or even 25-oz thermos




or even a longneck


----------



## HARPO (Jun 2, 2018)

Wow, thanks for all the options @bulldog1935 ...and beautiful bikes all that you have them mounted to. Quite a myriad of riding choices you have there!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 2, 2018)

@harpon I saw Mike Wolfe from American Pickers try out an electric bike a few years back on one of the episodes. He took off like a rocket! It was a new, but vintage looking bike. Not cheap, I'm sure.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 2, 2018)

thank you, here's the cadillac of bar bags, made by Randi Jo fab - she's awesome.
https://www.randijofab.com/collections/bags/products/bartender-bag-1?variant=1281292468253

My friend in CO just built up an e-bike with his son for mountain hunting trips


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 2, 2018)

International bike shop in Sommerville MA very famous shop here one of my buddies worked there back in 80's. Lotus made some really nice bikes some of their high end models I believe were made by Cinelli.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 4, 2018)

What a pain getting the Kashimax saddle off! Dumbest seat post saddle holder
 I've ever had the displeasure of working on. Practically had to pry off the seat to get the bolts off.
The detailing is coming along quite nicely, though. I've removed the pedal clips (never use them) and stored them away safely with the saddle. I think I have another Body Geometry saddle left, so that might appear on it.

Anyway, having fun with such a clean bike that I'm making even cleaner! 

se


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jun 7, 2018)

Mr.RED said:


> International bike shop in Sommerville MA very famous shop here one of my buddies worked there back in 80's. Lotus made some really nice bikes some of their high end models I believe were made by Cinelli.




International was in Allston, I used to live down the street from it. They closed a few years ago. You may be thinking of Wheelworks in Somerville.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 12, 2018)

@bulldog1935 ...I forgot I had this clip-on water bottle holder. Boy, the items I keep on finding in my container stashes, lol!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 7, 2019)

I took this bike out for its _first_ decent ride only yesterday, as temps hit 60 degrees here on Long Island! Boy, does this thing ride nicely. And apparently the tires had only been replaced recently, as all the nubs on the treds were still there.

Hard to believe I bought this back in May and only took it out now. Shows I have way to many bikes to pick from for a ride, lol...

Oh, and it's wearing a Specialized Body Geometry saddle.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 7, 2019)

I would put a Brooks on it, but the Kashimax was pretty cool


----------



## HARPO (Feb 7, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I would put a Brooks on it, but the Kashimax was pretty cool




I use a bunch of Specialized saddles, different models, on my main rides. And I put the Kashimax awau for now. I do have a nice, new Brooks saddle...a few, actually, that I _might_ consider using. Bike is as close to mint as I'll ever find, so_ good suggestion! _


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 7, 2019)

HARPO said:


> I use a bunch of Specialized saddles, different models, on my main rides. And I put the Kashimax awau for now. I do have a nice, new Brooks saddle...a few, actually, that I _might_ consider using. Bike is as close to mint as I'll ever find, so_ good suggestion! _



I know a lot of folks who like Specialized saddles - we covered it once on a long saddle thread.
My daughter went through Brooks, Specialized, and found her saddle in Fabric Radius

ps - they go nuts for Kashimax saddles on ebay


----------



## HARPO (Feb 27, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I know a lot of folks who like Specialized saddles - we covered it once on a long saddle thread.
> My daughter went through Brooks, Specialized, and found her saddle in Fabric Radius
> 
> ps - they go nuts for Kashimax saddles on ebay




Those prices are _off the charts_ on quite a few. I had no idea they were that high!

I had taken the saddle and placed it in its own box for now, deciding what to do with it. At some point if I ever let the bike go, the saddle won't be going with it. And I still don't understand why they put a brown one on instead of black, considering the bike is silver with red accents.


----------

